# Are there any good cheap inverters???



## DMD Farms (Jun 8, 2008)

:stars:I've been looking at all the new inverters available now days.....I see everything from $10.00 to $10,000.
EyeBay has many affordable inverters, but I'm looking for something that will last for years.....anyone have ideas other than say Outbacks which are over $3k?


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

The cheaper ones generally are modified sine wave. True sine wave can be bought of $6-700 for 1000 watt.

You need to mention what kind and wattage required.


----------



## DMD Farms (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks Explorer, 

I guess I should be more specific in my ? Will the cheaper no name brands last more than just a few months.
I plan to run a deep 600 foot 220 pump in my well, some wood working tools also 220 and even a welder at times...not to mention the wifes everyday appliances...some day I hope to get her to cut back some...maybe even to enjoy line dried cloths..lol

I do have 2000 watts of sollar and 3 wind generators along with a diesel generator for backup.....luck for us I have invested most of my retirement funds Wall Street.

God Bless


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

answer to OP . . . . .NO

From what you listed for your 'to do's' you need the good stuff.

Those cheapies are just cans of contained smoke.
Just one hard 'hit' and you release all that 'smoke'.
and then the crying . . ."why did I buy this cheap carp"

just my not so humble opinion..............


----------



## DMD Farms (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok then......what about Xantrex brand...anyone know if these will last...been buying 1000 watt unit for less than $100 each figured I get a hand full and run circuits for each room....then get bigger 6000k watt units...pure sine wave for the bigger pump, welder ect and just run one thing at a time on the big inverter.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

You must have one heck of a battery bank if you plan to run a welder off an inverter.....


----------



## DMD Farms (Jun 8, 2008)

Ops, have a diesel generaor for the welder and back up


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

DMD Farms said:


> :stars:I've been looking at all the new inverters available now days.....I see everything from $10.00 to $10,000.
> EyeBay has many affordable inverters, but I'm looking for something that will last for years.....anyone have ideas other than say Outbacks which are over $3k?


The answer to your questions is NO, there are no good cheap inverters. 

Now, How much power do you need? No guessing, How much? Until you answer that its not possible to select an inverter. Once you know your power needs then you need to know your charge rate, How will you charge the power source and how much time to charge?

Now you have some info to go looking for an inverter. Keep in mind that your average home 120v 15amp outlet is 1800watts of potential power and a modern home 220v 200amps has 44000watts available.


----------



## gwest (Oct 9, 2008)

Gary in Ohio,
Check out www.builditsolar, lots of good info there or this web page http://www.backwoodshome.com/advice/askjeff009.html and ask Jeff Yago about your inverters.


----------



## DMD Farms (Jun 8, 2008)

My biggest question would be the 220 well pump.....I have no way other than pulling the pump to know depth or pump......worst case would be about 600 feet deep and I bet there is some way to read the pump as it starts and runs...just don't know how?

I have a very large 12 volt fork lift battery rated at over 1200 amps, it weight over 600 lbs. the tag shows 765 hours storage?

I've been buying 1000 watt Xantrex XPower Inverter 1000 modified sine wave and plan to run individual circuits off these for small house hold items and then will also run 12 volt into most every room.
I have a 1800 watt inverter that is pure sine wave that I will use for t.v. laptop ect.

I just don't want to spend $1000.00 for a 5k pure sine wave only to have it burn up in a year or two.

Don't want to spen $3k if it's not needed.

My first off the grid system, I had an old German engineer friend walk me through the whole thing...worked great, but both are long gone now and things have changed a great deal in 15 years.

I feel like a rookie.

I have built a few barrel gardens with solar panels, deep cycle batteries and 12 bulge pumps that are working great.....it's just the biggerr drains like pumps and a too big for me, but keeps the wife happy frige..
Thanks


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

DMD Farms said:


> My biggest question would be the 220 well pump.....I have no way other than pulling the pump to know depth or pump......worst case would be about 600 feet deep and I bet there is some way to read the pump as it starts and runs...just don't know how?
> 
> I have a very large 12 volt fork lift battery rated at over 1200 amps, it weight over 600 lbs. the tag shows 765 hours storage?


The easiest way to find out what size inverter you need for the pump is to measure the current flow when it starts and runs. Get a clamp on amp meter (can rent from some places), and clamp it around one of the hot legs going to the pump. Switch on the pump, and see what the max starting current is, as well as the running current. The starting current must be under the peak load of the inverter (better only 75%) and the running current will be less. If there is a major difference between the two (3-5 times) you can get and install a soft start kit for some pumps.

Why do you think worst case is 600 feet? In Wisconsin all wells are registered when they are put in. My new well also has the specs on the underside of the well cap, as well as the stickers the state sent to me to put on the pressure switch. It has depth, depth of pipe, and initial water level listed on it. If thats where you're getting the 600', then never mind. If not, you can check with the state.

Up to a point, the bigger the inverter, the longer it will last for the well. If you size it so you're using over 75% of its capacity, then its not going to be happy, unless its one of the really good inverters. (Xantrex, Magnum, Outback)

The "765 hours storage" is probably 765 amp hours. For long battery life you don't want to take it below 80% dod (depth of discharge) and better yet is only 50% dod.

Worst case numbers if you have the depth of the well can be found with a well pump calculator. For 600' and 10gpm, 50% efficiency, it takes 2.3kw off power. To use the caculator you need to have an idea of what the pumps flow is. Simple flow test is to get as close to the well as possible (yard hydrant, possibly) and fill a 5 gallon bucket. Time how long it takes. 30 seconds means 10gpm. Plug the depth, and flow rate into the calcuator. Efficiency is going to be 50% or less. 60psi of line pressure adds about 140' of head height for the calculator.

Michael


----------



## DMD Farms (Jun 8, 2008)

See what you can learn if you ask!!!

Thanks a bunch....I'll get right on it!

You have been a lot of help


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

Keep in mind also, most inverters (especially cheap ones) will only run 110v AC. You need two of them in tandem to run 220v, or some sort of transformer to double the voltage for that particular item/well pump. Someone might tell you to run a double leg off the 110volt, but that will DEFINITELY fry your inverter, or at minimum, void your warranty.


----------



## Farm 36 (Mar 21, 2009)

With your 220 well you need to use a generator to pump the water to a holding tank that will save the water suppy. Get a 12 volt pump on a pressure switch to use for water .


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I think you can get a decent inverter thats inexpensive.I have an 1100 watt modified sine wave from Xantrex I got for 79 dollars a few years back,fine little inverter IMO.I even bought a second one Ive yet to use its such a good price.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

DMD Farms said:


> I've been buying 1000 watt Xantrex XPower Inverter 1000 modified sine wave and plan to run individual circuits off these for small house hold items and then will also run 12 volt into most every room.
> I have a 1800 watt inverter that is pure sine wave that I will use for t.v. laptop ect.
> Thanks


Computers can run off some pretty dirty power without problems.Some TV's also have no problem with substandard power,satellite dish,no problem with mod sine either.

Just be sure if it has a battery that it can handle less than pristine power.

IMO.FWIW


----------

